# Hello...I'm in Nashville



## magpie (Oct 21, 2015)

Musician, producer, mixer. Have created indie dramas, commercials, game show themes, art installations. After 19 years in production facilities, I've recently moved to freelance. Currently switching to Reaper from Cubase. Looking forward to learning and sharing with everyone.


----------



## almound (Oct 26, 2015)

Greetings. Sounds like you can contribute to these forums a lot of experience and know-how. Looking forward to asking you questions. Hopefully I can help out some time.


----------



## atw (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome magpie.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 27, 2015)

In and out of Soundcheck all the time.
Thats my fav spot in NashVegas.
I am an off and on Free Agent.

Welcome to VI.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome to VI and quite a step to move to freelance. I hope it works out and also good luck with the swith from Reaper to Cubase  Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## willf_music (Nov 26, 2015)

Great. Do you have a soundcloud, youtube or twitter?


----------

